# contingency pay outs



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

If its not currently on the NFAA website, then chances are it may be a little too early to set things in print. However, you can probably get an idea of the contingency amounts for 2010 by looking at the amounts from this past year. Those should still be up on the website I'm guessing?

>>------>


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

CHPro said:


> If its not currently on the NFAA website, then chances are it may be a little too early to set things in print. However, you can probably get an idea of the contingency amounts for 2010 by looking at the amounts from this past year. Those should still be up on the website I'm guessing?
> 
> >>------>


Ive looked on the web site and cannot find last years pay out either but I thought I seen it somewhere on the web a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

ttt


----------

